# Striper or Wiper?



## FishAndWhistle (Aug 13, 2019)

I have never caught one before the other night and have a little debate going... My Ohio Fishing guide has me thinking Striper due to the unbroken horizontal lines, but everyone I talk to tells me I'm nuts. This was caught downtown in the Scioto near where the 2 rivers meet.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

looks like a striper to me


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hybrid. Lots of smaller ones in that area.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

There are both hybrids and stripers in the Ohio R iver, some come up the Scioto.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Hybrid. Lots of smaller ones in that area.


What he said


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hybrid ... this may or may not be accurate, but one way that I can usually tell is that on a striper, on the top of the fish, basically from the nose all the way back to the tail… Is a straight line… Hybrids and white bass Are more of a slightly curved football shape


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Here is a good chart for ID

https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_t3200_086.pdf


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not going to die on this hill , but it 'could' be a White bass and not a Wiper. I dont think the popular texas chart above accurately depicts Ohio White Bass. I catch a lot of White bass in Lake Erie whose black lines are very pronounced like the fish your holding, and since they dont stock wipers or stripers in Lake Erie , I can only assume they are white bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We catch babys in buckeye alot,there very aggressive when that young. And believe it or not alot of them have the streamlined torpedo shape at that age rather then the wide whitebass/football shaped body. 
They seem to get the thicker body after the first year or so gorging on shad.


----------



## FishAndWhistle (Aug 13, 2019)

This little fish was actually quite a fight on a 5wt fly rod.
I have to say, lot of good convo here but I'm still up in the air on species.
Quite a few say wiper--is this due the fish being juvenile and the 'morse code' not being prominent yet?
Here's what I was going off of in my 'Fish of Ohio' field guide:


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

FishAndWhistle said:


> This little fish was actually quite a fight on a 5wt fly rod.
> I have to say, lot of good convo here but I'm still up in the air on species.
> Quite a few say wiper--is this due the fish being juvenile and the 'morse code' not being prominent yet?
> Here's what I was going off of in my 'Fish of Ohio' field guide:


I'm going off the area more then anything. The 2 resivoirs just above that area are stocked annually with wipers. I have never herd of any true stripers being caught at greenlawn or anywhere around there. Odds tell me it's a wiper.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely not a striper...maybe a white bass but probably a hybrid...lol.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Striper, Hybrid, White Bass. White Bass aren't near as white as the others, dirty looking. I wish we could where the hand is blocking it. Greenup Dam tailwaters. Kentucky stocks the true Stripers


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

White Bass.


----------

